# My new toy is ready for collection!



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi all,

After waiting for 25 years, I have finally bought a "new" motorcycle.

They just phoned to say that I can collect my 2008 Kawasaki KX250R this afternoon.

There is no prize for guessing what I'll be doing this weekend!:wink:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

congrats......it's always nice to get new toys........enjoy :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow! Nice toy! Hope you have many safe and enjoyable kilometres on it!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Also a big congrats from my :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
You S.A. people must be very rich, I have since 34 years my old Honda and drove 360000 km with this baby. From the North Cape to Greece.
In this time two wife abandoned my but this motorcycle stay like a rock.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Frank, 

My missus is also getting a bit worried about my bike. 
She doesn't like the fact that I want to park it in the lounge!

I told her that it's only because I don't want spiders getting into the carb.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Please ASG - remember man-law once you have taken delivery...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> There is no prize for guessing what I'll be doing this weekend!:wink:


As long as it is not bleeding or filling in forms :wink::darkbeer: Congrats, you sre going to love it. Another good reason to come visit us. Some awesome places to ride here.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Bossie,

I've promised myself that I'll behave responsibly. I'm sure there must be great riding out in Tzaneen on those forestry roads.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey ASG bought the ASG Mag yesterday and am realy enjoying it, lovely to read a highclass hunting mag with the content aimed at the African hunter. 

I priced a WR 250/ 450 yesterday as I may be needing to keep some bucks away from Trevor Manuel and I nearly fell off my chair. R59 000 to R65 000, as a farmer it is tax deductable and I get the vat back. After waiting 25 years I hope that you love it and get your self some decent boots and a helmet please. 

Have fun and a great magazine
Ryan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> I hope that you love it and get your self some decent boots and a helmet please.
> 
> Have fun and a great magazine
> Ryan


I have to agree. A decent helmet, boots, propper pants, elbow and knee guards will save you a lot of pain and is a must.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Ryan,

It's always good to hear that people enjoy our magazine.
Especially this last issue. 
It was hell to put together with designers being sick, Namibian game farmers getting artwork to us at the 11th hour, a gazillion corrections after proof reading and 22 other magazines to get to print.
We finally got the final PDF's done at 00h45 in the morning.:darkbeer:

The Yamaha's are expensive. Especially the 4 strokes!
Maintenance is also expensive. That's why I went for the 2 stroke.
Kawasaki is still the best value for money in off-road bikes if you take everything into consideration.:wink:

If you want to see how strong your heart really is you should see the prices of KTM's!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is my medicine. Had an enormous amount of fun on it. She surly was a monster.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

And my other two bikes. I raced them and after a few years worth of pain and bleeding sold every last one. Now I don't own one motorcycle. After I sold mine I took up archery. But earlier this year I nearly bought a KTM250EXC. I will probably ride again sooner than later.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Now those are some nice toys Bossie!:wink:
I see you also had matching kids to go with the KTM.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Now those are some nice toys Bossie!:wink:
> I see you also had matching kids to go with the KTM.


Ja Nee. I am/was KTM crazy.:tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I drove moto cross races at a solo machine and as the second man on a sidcar sincs I was 15 years old, I stopp this sport because I had a very big accident in 1979. I flew with my 125 KTM 25 meter through the air after a jump and hit the ground. I awoke ten days later out of coma with all broken ribs, one aqueezed kidney and damaged and broken chin. This was my last practice for moto cross racing, I stopp this because I had to much respect or afraid to drive at the money places.
This year in S.A. I was the first time again on a bike to show my son that his old daddy can drive, and not only speak from the good old time. He was very surprised after my long drive only at the back wheel. Now I am his hero again.:wink:

Every time if I see so a bike I get the big tingling inside again.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Dont talk to me about the tingiling, I have it along with the big silly grin grin that acompanies dirt bikes


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

As the man rules say`s one picture speak more than thousand words.

Here two pictures of my old Lady, sorry for some dust:embara:

















And one of my old car, I like my old stuff:embara:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree with you Frank If its dependable stick with it


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bushkey Just thinking, if you are not built to 6'4" and dont weigh 110Kg then I recon that you spent more time hanging on to that orange rocket than riding it. That thing must have taken off like a space shuttle. I have never riden a KTM but would not hesitate to buy one but we have no agents. The only agents are Honda,Yamaha,Kawa and a new Suzuki store. I have always ridden Yamaha My last bike was the 2 stroke WR 250, I also sold all my bikes a few years ago but now I want one again, simple as that. 

That KTM 250 4 stroke would be perfect for a farm bike. 
Cheers 
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

At both of this old engines I can repair all problems by do it youself. Also I can tune this old engines self. ( my old car runs 190 Km/pH ) In the new cars is to much electronic for my, what I not can comprehend. Ok, by the new car models they change a chip and the car is much faster, but here in Germany by the wet weather some people have much more electronic problems than I am.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I got geared up in my boots, helmet and all the other crash kit and I've done my compulsory 1hr break in(riding like a civilized person). She's going for her first service and jetting tomorrow, so she'll come back finely tuned and more responsive.

After spending an hour on her I can tell you two things:

1) It should have a 6 speed gearbox.
2) Daai ding V*k Off!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig, enjoy the time and first ride on you new lady, be sure my envy is with you:tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig,

Break a leg.:wink: Or rather dont! Enjoy it!


----------

